# CYBER MONDAY SALE at A-MAZE-N Products!!!



## tjohnson (Dec 2, 2013)

*CYBER MONDAY SALE *

*A-MAZE-N Products*

*20% All Orders $29.99 And Above*

*PLUS Free 6oz. Shaker of Tatonka Dust*

*Coupon Code = CYBERSALE2013*

*Offer Ends 12/2/13 at Midnight CST*

*http://amazenproducts.com*













10544576036886047573.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Dec 2, 2013


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 2, 2013)

This is a great deal that expires at mid-night tonight. I just ordered the Maevrick ET732 and get a free shaker bottle of Tatonka Dust for $47.99.

Thanks again Todd for offering up some great deals for SMF members! A-MAZE-N


----------



## driedstick (Dec 2, 2013)

Great deal, I don't get paid till Wed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Dang it!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 2, 2013)

*CYBER MONDAY SALE Is Going So Good,*

*I'm Extending the Sale Thru 12/3/13**!!*

*Coupon Code = CYBERSALE2013*


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Todd, I just ordered enough Q-mats for my entire smoker and get to finally try out some Tatonka Dust!


----------



## little smokey (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Todd just picked a mess of pellets.  Funny thing about this I mentioned to the wife I ordered stuff from your site and she was like "what in the world can you need now" and I said "my pulled pork is just not the same using PM choice  as it used to be when I used hickory".  My jaw dropped when she said "You are right did you order enough".  I Said "Honey there is no such thing but for now YES, oh yeah also got some apple and cherry wood too".  snuck in that last part quietly.  lol

Thanks again


----------



## mgj2727 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dang, I just saw this today.  I'm new to the boards and smoking... and I'm eager to order some stuff!


----------

